# i sindacati operai hanno realizzato



## bioleg

¿En esta frase puede ser simplemente tenido?

La democrazia repubblicana, infatti, è stata essenzialmente la democrazia dei partiti di massa e dei *sindacati operai che hanno realizzato* una straordinaria partecipazione popolare alla vita pubblica collettiva. 

La democracia republicana ha sido esencialmente la democracia de los partidos de masas y de los *sindicatos de trabajadores que han tenido *una extraordinaria participación popular a la vida pública colectiva.

Gracias


----------



## chlapec

El sentido es "llevado a cabo, cumplido". En este caso, la palabra "participación", en español, nos obliga a emplear el verbo "tener", como tú propones.


----------



## Neuromante

O "llevado a cabo" a mi me gusta más.


Bioleg:
No estás traduciendo ni un solo "infatti" y son importantísimos en tu texto, estás convirtiendo conclusiones y anotaciones a comentarios anteriores en afirmaciones nuevas y sin relación con ellos.


----------



## bioleg

La mayoría los estoy teniendo en cuenta. No los posteo para ir rápido.

Queda así:

De hecho, la democracia republicana ha sido esencialmente la democracia de los partidos de masas y de los sindicatos de trabajadores que han llevado a cabo una extraordinaria participación popular a la vida pública colectiva.


----------



## 0scar

bioleg said:


> ¿En esta frase puede ser simplemente tenido?
> 
> La democracia republicana ha sido esencialmente la democracia de los partidos de masas y de los *sindicatos de trabajadores que han tenido *una extraordinaria participación popular a la vida pública colectiva.
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Traductora007

De hecho, la democracia republicana ha sido esencialmente la democracia de los partidos de masas y de los sindicatos de trabajadores que *han llevado a cabo* una extraordinaria participación popular *a la* vida pública colectiva.[/QUOTE]

1. La construction verbal "llevar a cabo" no se debe combinar con el sustantivo "participacion". Es semanticamente redundante. 

2. En este caso, la preposición correcta es "en" no "a".

Yo diría:

La democracia republicana ha sido, de hecho, la democracia de los partidos de masas y de los sindicatos de trabajadores que *han tenido *una extraordinaria participación popular *en *la vida pública colectiva.


----------



## ursu-lab

bioleg said:


> ¿En esta frase puede ser simplemente tenido?
> 
> La democrazia repubblicana, infatti, è stata essenzialmente la democrazia dei partiti di massa e dei *sindacati operai che hanno realizzato* una straordinaria partecipazione popolare alla vita pubblica collettiva.
> 
> De hecho, la democracia republicana ha sido/fue esencialmente la democracia de los partidos de masa y de los *sindicatos de trabajadores que han propiciado/conseguido (o propiciaron / consiguieron) una extraordinaria *participación popular en la vida pública colectiva.
> 
> Gracias



@traductora007: No, no queda así y no hay ninguna redundancia: en ninguna de las traducciones anteriores se ha mantenido el significado de la frase original en italiano.

La frase in italiano ha un altro senso e completamente diverso da quello che è stato dato finora. 

Il ruolo dei partiti di massa ("massa" è al *singolare *sia in italiano che in spagnolo e non si traduce masas ) e dei sindacati operai è stato fondamentale perché hanno spinto la popolazione (gli iscritti e i simpatizzanti dei partiti e gli iscritti e simpatizzanti dei sindacati) a partecipare attivamente alla vita pubblica. 

Cioè, non sono i partiti e i sindacati che "llevan a cabo una participación" o che "han tenido una participación" ma *la popolazione*, che *partecipa *grazie all'azione mobilitante dei partiti e dei sindacati che convocano manifestazioni di protesta, scioperi generali, raccolta firme per referendum, ecc.

"Partecipazione popolare" significa in questo caso  "*participación del pueblo*".

Non sono sicura se è il caso di mantenere il passato prossimo al posto del remoto (ha sido/fue; han propiciado/propiciaron) in spagnolo, perché è evidente che il testo si riferisce al momento della "nascita" della repubblica democratica italiana (partiti di massa, sindacati operai, ... praticamente scomparsi nella realtà odierna).


----------



## bioleg

Perdona, pero finalmente ¿qué versión dices que es la correcta?


----------



## ursu-lab

La versión correcta es ésta (bueno, si quieres cambiar algo claro que puedes hacerlo, pero sin modificar el significado de la frase):

De hecho, la democracia republicana ha sido  esencialmente la democracia de los partidos de masa y  de los *sindicatos de trabajadores que han  propiciado (o conseguido) una extraordinaria *participación  popular en la vida pública colectiva.

O, quitando el pasado compuesto (no sé a qué época histórica se refiere exactamente, pero creo que habla de los años '50-'70):

De hecho, la democracia republicana fue  esencialmente la democracia de los partidos de masa y  de los *sindicatos de trabajadores que propiciaron (o consiguieron) una extraordinaria *participación  popular en la vida pública colectiva.


----------



## bioleg

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Traductora007

Ursu-lab, lo de "queda así" era solo parte de un "quote" del mismo Bioleg. Mis observaciones eran solo al respecto de los errores que noté en esa propuesta, como lo de "llevar a cabo una participación", lo cual me parece redundante e inapropiado. 

Por otro lado, al hacer mi sugerencia de traducción - por prestar mucha atencion a las propuestas anteriores- no había notado que en el original otra era la construcción, como tú bien lo aclaraste. En ese sentido te doy toda la razón y me parece que tu propuesta es la mejor. 

Saluti!


----------



## 0scar

Se dice de _sindicatos de masas_, en plural _masas_ (clase trabajadora).
La _masa_ es una muchedumbre que actua como si tuviese una sola cabeza, y no es homogenea en cuanto a la clase.

Es dificil entender * realizzare*_ una partecipazione *alla *_vita pubblica, el cerebro traduce al castellano automaticamente y no suena nada bien.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> De hecho, la democracia republicana fue  esencialmente la democracia de los partidos de masa y  de los *sindicatos de trabajadores que propiciaron (o consiguieron) una extraordinaria *participación  popular en la vida pública colectiva.


Me baso en la traducción de ursu-lab para proponer una versión que exprese más claramente el significado de la versión original, según su explicación:

_"De hecho, la democracia republicana fue esencialmente la democracia de los partidos políticos masivos y de los sindicatos de trabajadores, que fomentaron una extraordinaria participación de la población en la vida pública colectiva."_


----------



## ursu-lab

Lo siento Honeyheart, pero si es un artículo que trata de la historia de la política italiana y del marxismo no se puede cambiar la traducción de "partido de masa" con "masivo" porque es un término _técnico_. 



0scar said:


> Se dice de _sindicatos de masas_, en plural _masas_ (clase trabajadora).
> La _masa_ es una muchedumbre que actua como si tuviese una sola cabeza, y no es homogenea en cuanto a la clase.
> 
> Es dificil entender * realizzare*_ una partecipazione *alla *_vita pubblica, el cerebro traduce al castellano automaticamente y no suena nada bien.




Perdona, pero era 

"sindacati operai" -> sindicatos de (los) trabajadores

y

"partiti di massa" (PCI, ecc) -> partidos de masa.


Essendo un complemento del nome (de +...) normalmente non si concorda al plurale la seconda parte, ma solo la prima:

un palo de lluvia -> dos palos de lluvia;
un plato de ducha -> dos platos de ducha.

So che "de masas" si trova in internet, però personalmente mi pare un errore grossolano di analisi logica, cosa che purtroppo non mi sorprende per niente.

Antonio Gramsci (una de las máximas autoridades del marxismo a nivel mundial) escribió un ensayo: El partido y la masa.

La traducción al español dice (en la web de marxismo.org):

Las desilusiones padecidas en la guerra habían despertado fuertes  sentimientos de rebelión antigubernativa en esta clase, la que, perdida después del armisticio la unidad militar de sus cuadros, se  desparramó en *los diversos partidos de masa*...


----------



## Neuromante

No, Ursula: Masas, en este contexto, no tiene singular, solo la forma en plural. No se refiere a "masa" (Un conjunto enorme e *indistinto* de...)sino a un conjunto enorme y *variado* de trabajadores

Si usas el singular estás definiendo a los trabajadores como poco más que un objeto, un instrumento


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> No, Ursula: Masas, en este contexto, no tiene singular, solo la forma en plural. No se refiere a "masa" (Un conjunto enorme e *indistinto* de...)sino a un conjunto enorme y *variado* de trabajadores
> 
> Si usas el singular estás definiendo a los trabajadores como poco más que un objeto, un instrumento




Non capisco cosa vuoi dire: *8.     * f. Gran conjunto de gente que por su número puede influir  en la marcha de los acontecimientos.




Allora si dice masas anche con "partido" al singolare: el PCI era un partido de masas  o "participar en masas" al posto di "participar en masa" (*come un corpo solo*, *omogeneo*).



In un testo di storia pubblicato in Spagna (Un siglo de España, vol. III): la cohesión de partidos formados por facciones clientelares exige unos métodos del todo contradictorios con la limpieza del sufragio, destinada a medir la fuerza de *partidos de masa*.

Comunque anche in italiano si dice "masse" e non "massa" in questi casi: le masse dei lavoratori; la ribellione delle masse, ecc. 
Ma con la locuzione "partito di massa" (partido de masa) la parola "massa" è al singolare e invariabile, perché la massa che fa capo al partito è comunque *in grande quantità, ma omogenea*, *unita da un'ideologia *comune e spesso dall'appartenenza alla *stessa classe sociale*, e il plurale si fa solo sulla prima parte.

Esempio di "masa" al singolare nel CUMBRE: *tenía el respaldo de una masa de asociados* (credo che lo stesso esempio possa essere riferito perfettamente al caso del partito politico).


È come dire "una terapia de grupo (un gruppo omogeneo)" o "las terapias de grupo".


Sempre nel CUMBRE: en masa (exteminio en masa, el público responde en masa): como un todo o en su totalidad.


----------



## Neuromante

El Partido Comunista Español es un partido de *masas* y se participa en *masa*


Es español si dices que un partido político es "de masa" haces incapié en que sus afiliados son un recurso a usar en manifestaciones y huelgas, que son solo "bulto"pero no a que ese partido representa a la masa (Aunque parezca contradictorio que use el singular) "De masas" alude a todos los grupos trabajadores y sociales: La masa de los pescadores, la de los albañiles, la de los parados, los inmigrantes, los adolescentes, los jugadores de petaca...


Es el mismo problema que nombre hace unos días: En español se puede usar el plural en montones de ocasiones en que en italiano no. En esa ocasión puse el ejemplo de que en italiano, jugando a las cartas, no se puede decir "Ne ho i quatro quatri" mientras que en español lo que no se puede decir es "Tengo los cuatro cuatro"


----------



## ursu-lab

Vale, pero sigo encontrando "partido de masa" en publicaciones de historiadores y juristas, no sólo de España: http://www.bibliojuridica.org/libros/5/2123/17.pdf

http://www.carpetashistoria.fahce.unlp.edu.ar/carpeta-1/la-belle-epoque/las-principales-potencias-europeas/?searchterm=%22partido%20de%20masa%22

A lo mejor puede ser una interpretación diferente que se atribuye al término. Te explico: cuando he leído "partido de masas" en tu referencia al PCE he tenido una sensación extraña, una duda, como si para mi el PCE no fuera precisamente un ejemplo de "partito di massa" sino más bien un partido que representa(ba) (una parte de) las masas de los trabajadores.

Il PCI era invece un partito di massa a pieno titolo, sia perché rappresentava le masse dei lavoratori (la quasi totalità della classe operaia italiana, gran parte dei ceti medio-alti "illuminati", la maggioranza degli intellettuali, ecc ecc), ma anche, e soprattutto, perché aveva superato i 2 milioni (sì, DUE MILIONI) negli anni '50 e non era mai sceso sotto il milione di iscritti nemmeno nei suoi peggiori momenti prima della scomparsa definitiva: cioè aveva una massa impressionante di iscritti, non solo di elettori. Con tutto il rispetto per la storia del PCE, non credo sia mai arrivato a tanto, nemmeno il PSOE nonostante il bipolarismo a livello statale PP-PSOE.

Insomma, dall'interpretazione che ho sempre studiato del partito di massa, per me il PCE non risponde - e probabilmente non ha mai risposto - ai requisiti necessari per essere considerato un "partito di massa" in termini weberiani, cioè non ha mai raggiunto delle dimensioni importanti (numero di iscritti, percentuale di voto, capacità di mobilitare *le* mas*se* e complessa struttura organizzativo-burocratica).

Credo che ci sia un equivoco nell'associare automaticamente "massa" con "lavoratori" o "operai", perdendo l'aspetto meramente quantitativo del partito: anche la Democrazia Cristiana era un partito di massa.

Il famoso libro di Elias Canetti, che analizza la sociologia delle masse, è stato tradotto in spagnolo con il titolo di "Masa y poder".


----------



## 0scar

"partito di mass*e*" (Google 76000 occorrenze):
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%22partito+di+masse%22&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## ursu-lab

Lo siento, en español es muy probable que me equivoque y que haya matices que no domino, pero en italiano contemporaneo (lo que pudieran escribir los activistas en las miles de revistas y folletos comunistas en el siglo XIX-hasta principio del XX está totalmente fuera de mi control lingüístico: muchas - la mayoría - se publicaron en el exilio) "partito di masse" _tout court_ es, sin ninguna duda, un error, a menos que sigan adjetivos calificativos: partito di masse operaie e contadine, partito di masse popolari, partito di masse rurali, etc. Donde "di masse etc" es el complemento del partito, no la locución "partito di massa".

Si lo miras mejor (sigue el enlace "siguiente"), verás que en realidad *los resultados de google* con "partito di masse" no son 76000, sino* SÓLO son 26*: tres páginas escasas.

De los 26, uno era un juego de palabras (un partito di masse e di messe),  6 con adjetivos calificativos y 2 aquí, donde sin embargo aparece 6 veces "partito di massa": un evidente errata.

Un usuario (uno de los 26 citados) escribe precisamente: "Ho aperto una vecchia antologia di  scritti politici e sono stato  attratto da un titolo evocativo: "Un  partito di masse". Una roba datata 5  ottobre 1921. *Più di tutto mi  ha colpito quel sostantivo al plurale,  "masse"*, che di certo *non  alludeva solo al dato quantitativo* ma ad una  composizione plurima (=masse rurali e operaie)". De este caso salen 3 de las 26 ocurrencias totales.

Cioè rimangono dieci casi scarsi: sicuramente dei refusi o roba di cent'anni fa.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione*


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> Per i dubbi relativi a massa-masse/masa-masas, vi invito ad aprire una discussione dedicata.
> Questa tratta di sindacati che realizzano.
> Grazie per la vostra comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------

